# Columbus Fishing Expo February 13th-15th



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello Members,

If fishing is your passion, then be sure to mark your calendar for February 13-15, 2015 when the Columbus Fishing Expo comes to the Ohio Expo Center.

A family-friendly event geared towards educating anglers of all ages and skill levels about the sport of fishing, visitors will be treated to a full schedule of seminars and demonstrations from some of the industrys leading experts. 
Headlining the show will be Dave Marciano, star of the hit reality show Wicked Tuna. Marciano is scheduled to speak to the crowd on Saturday and Sunday, and will be available to sign autographs for those in attendance.

Professional bass anglers from The Bass University will also be on hand throughout the Expo, demonstrating the hottest bass fishing techniques to the audience with the aid of The Hawg Trough, a portable 5,000 gallon aquarium thats stocked with sport fish.

Other expo attractions include:
	Over 100 vendor booths on display. Vendors include fishing tackle, gear companies, fishing guides, outdoors outfitters and much more
	Local boat dealers will be showcasing their 2015 fishing boat inventory 
	Daily seminars taught by professional bass, walleye, crappie, musky, perch, trout, catfish and carp anglers
	Visit the Ice Fish Ohio.com booth to check out the latest ice fishing gear and enter free drawings for product
	Fly fishing clinics taught daily, learn the new fly fishing technique called Tenkara presented by Mad River Outfitters with special fly tying instructional sessions available for attendees of all ages
	Instructional courses on how to use modern day electronics.

Tickets are $12 per day for adults age 18 and older, and can be purchased at the gate, or online for $10 by visiting www.columbusfishingexpo.com. 

Tickets can also be purchase at local retail outlets for $10. And in support of our efforts to introduce future generations of anglers to the sport of fishing, all children age 17 and under who attend the Expo with a paying adult will receive FREE ADMISSION (limit two children per paying adult per day).

If you are traveling to the show please reserve your room at our hotel sponsor Candlewood Suites on Polaris.http://www.candlewoodsuites.com/ 
It is a minute from Cabellas, Polaris mall and many fine restaurants. It is 10 minutes from the Expo. Room rates are $75 per night and you must tel them your with the Columbus fishing Expo for the discount.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been considering going. Will probably go to bring my oldest boy!


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

is there an easy way I can link this to my students' high school bass club facebook page?


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

briney dave said:


> is there an easy way I can link this to my students' high school bass club facebook page?


http://www.columbusfishingexpo.com/


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm planning on going to see how good it is. I hope this is the start of the return to our "old" sports show. Hope to see lots of OGF guys and gals there as well.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Def going!!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Count me in always looking for something to get into that time of the year.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the support. 

The Expo is coming together nicely and are adding speakers and kids events daily.

If you have a bass club for kids I am offering a fundraising opportunities for clubs.

Please pm me your contact info and i can give you a call.

David


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Already saved...our local bait shop (Old Dutchman) has a posting outside the entrance.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Dave Marciano comes across as just a regular "salt of the earth" type of guy. Sure would like to fish with him and his nephew. Wish I lived closer, I'd go just to meet him.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Is Joe jordan gonna be there ???


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

DaleM said:


> I hope this is the start of the return to our "old" sports show.


 We've had our tribulations with shows in the Gem city of late. What is the history of this show, and how have other ones fared in Cols recently?


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Looks like another 'must miss'


Looks like a pretty good itinerary. Maybe the attitude is why these shows are avoiding Columbus. Maybe if we show some support, we can become a destination again for the larger venues. Appears to me that some time and thought has been put into this show IMO.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like it would be informative. Lots of good breakout sessions. Hopefully there will be some good vendors.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

NewBreed, perhaps you could let us know what it is exactly you would like to see from a local show, that would be most helpful to those who are promoting it. I for one am always interested in seeing boats, product vendors with product is important to me as well as local and regional experts talking about their specialty. For me personally, Im not into guides and such or kids stuff as I do not have any kids but feel a family friendly environment is important and seeing that stuff is just fine for me. 

Heck, the price of admission alone is worth hearing me talk about local channel catting...

Salmonid


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Y is a tuna guy the main speaker....i dont get it


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> We've had our tribulations with shows in the Gem city of late. What is the history of this show, and how have other ones fared in Cols recently?


The shows we had back in the 80's and 90's even into the early 2000 years were great The show was called the Sports, vacation and travel show when Hart productions were running it. Chip Hart now runs Hart productions now, but the original shows were ran by his Dad. The show offered lots of venders shows, geared towards the outdoorsman, and lots of booths with things related to our local areas. Great shows back then that we really enjoyed. 
The economy changed and the show started going down hill the last few years it was around. The last two years another Company took over with a show that was geared towards the Great Lakes area, large boats, and expensive outfitters. Not something that fit the Central Ohio area. Not sure why they did that, but as we know it didn't work out. I hope this one is the start to a new adventure


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

That Cincy show is spread over 2 weekends. I'll say one thing for the upcoming Columbus show - allowing kids and were not talkin' 12 year olds but all the way up to young men of 17 years of age with free admission to 'hook' them into fishing & hunting is pretty cool! The organizers are leaving a lot of money on the table and doing it for the better of all outdoor pursuits. Plus the $2 discount on buy-in-advance tickets. Wow. What father wouldn't take a couple of his sons for a total of $10?? That's a dang good deal and they should be commended for doing it. For once someone looks beyond the almighty dollar and focuses on what is good for the sport. Kudo's


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Guy's for your support,

The Expo is totally different than any other show and can't be compared to shows in the past. This is strictly fishing and you will not see any vendors outside of the fishing industry. 

It is an educational based Expo that will introduce the sport of fishing to fisherman and their families. 

We tried to make it as affordable as possible for families and want as many kids as possible at the Expo.

To answer a question below about Dave Marciano being the Headline speaker, we liked him and thought his fans would enjoy coming out to the expo and his show is about catching Tuna.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I can not wait!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fairly long ride from Medina but I'm going to try and get down with a couple of my fishing friends. Would be great to see a show geared toward sportsmen and not loaded with hucksters.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

I will have a booth there, Ron. Stop by and say hi. I may even put you to work.

Yknotfrank


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll definetely be there as well. But I kinda second the thought of why is a tuna guy main soeaker


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

We have a lot of "backwards" tuna fisherman around here! Makes perfect sense!&#127792;


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Well its official were on board. Big Joshy Swimbaits will have a booth selling our baits and I hope to meet some of you and my customers that I just know by name. 

Also Fishslim will be with us at the booth and also he will be speaking at the Hawg Trough about Saugeye fishing techniques and timing. He will be discussing some of the finer points of using my baits as well as the other baits he often uses. Hes a super nice guy and has a wealth of knowledge and he loves talking fishing so make sure you come say hello. 

Looks like its going to be great to have a real show just centered around fishing. The list of those involved is growing and it looks like its quickly turning into the place to be. Can't Wait!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

No offense to you Joshy, you make great baits, but I am more excited about meeting Fishslim..


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Dovans said:


> No offense to you Joshy, you make great baits, but I am more excited about meeting Fishslim..


well im so offended! LOL

I just want to see if he will be able to pull a saugeye out of a hawg trough that has no saugeye in it! LOL


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Josh, bring a lot of inventory! &#128512; can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Draggin along said:


> Josh, bring a lot of inventory! &#128512; can't wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Seconded!! I'll pick some more up as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> Well its official were on board. Big Joshy Swimbaits will have a booth selling our baits and I hope to meet some of you and my customers that I just know by name.
> 
> Also Fishslim will be with us at the booth and also he will be speaking at the Hawg Trough about Saugeye fishing techniques and timing. He will be discussing some of the finer points of using my baits as well as the other baits he often uses. Hes a super nice guy and has a wealth of knowledge and he loves talking fishing so make sure you come say hello.
> 
> Looks like its going to be great to have a real show just centered around fishing. The list of those involved is growing and it looks like its quickly turning into the place to be. Can't Wait!


great to hear.. sounds like a good time for the resurrection of pink slush? please?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to here your going to be there. I do plan on attending. 

Stratos,, I do have some slightly used pink slush that can be had for the right price.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Big Joshy for coming to the Expo!

Better get there early on Friday as I might buy all of Joshy's Baits! LOL

I can't wait to hear Fishslim teach us on he catches all those saugeye's.

See you all there and make sure you bring your kids.

We will have a 20 x 80 fly fishing area for them to learn Tenkara, a trout pond and a fly station for them to tie there own fly.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just bought my three day pass...

Would an OGF get-together be in order?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Didn't read all the posts, but fishermans wharehouse is selling the tickets says u save two bucks a ticket


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for getting the 3 day pass and it is the best value. 

You can come everyday and register each day for the Cabela's Magnum Tackle box filled with lures. Big Joshy will have a pack or two in each box.

Keep checking the site as we are trying to get additional sponsor products to give away. They will be featured on the bottom of the schedule page each day.

Fisherman's Warehouse does have the tickets and you do save $2 off the daily admission by buying them there. 

There are other locations that are selling them like Nortons Sporting Goods in Delaware, RR bait and tackle, Pro Bass at Indian and I hope to get them at Z's bait store at Buckeye. Check out additional locations on the vendor page. 

Please pass on the word to your friends and remember to bring your kids! Kids 17 and under are free! Limit two kids 17 and under per paying adult ticket. Let's get kids away from computers and into the outdoors!


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

I cant wait to go to the Expo. I am so excited, I hope there are a lot of people there so it gets bigger and bigger each year.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be coming up from cincinnati. Sounds like a good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cant wait !!!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Was wondering if this is where the fishing expo will be at?? http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3568&pictureid=18878


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes ..the ohio expo center


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

canoe carp killer said:


> But I kinda second the thought of why is a tuna guy main soeaker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I think it would be way more interesting than hearing one more person talk about bass fishing.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

creekking83 said:


> Yes ..the ohio expo center



Thanks creekking83.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Not sure BottomBouncer, seems silly to me.We don't have tuna fishing in Ohio, so I wish it was a main speaker about bass or eyes.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

After my last couple times out at the local lakes, might realize that I am a tuna fisherman. I'll listen to anyone that has to use their arms and back to bring in a fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Question: Do we need to register separately for the sessions?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No there will be main stage with hawg trough and another stage b for certain sessions


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Look at speaker list on site and it will let you know which stage it will be held at.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

^^thanks!!!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

If not, please provide contact details; phone + email.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> If not, please provide contact details; phone + email.


You can find the contact information at the bottom of the home page and on the vendors page.

http://columbusfishingexpo.com/


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for keeping this page updated guy's! 

Columbus Fishing Expo February 13th -15th would like to thank Big Joshy Swimbaits for donating product for the Cabela's Magnum tackle box giveaway. 

Two magnum tackle boxes loaded with baits, fishing line and accessories will be raffled away each day. 

Entry is free with admission! Just register at the Cabela's booth at the expo.

Learn more about Big Joshy Swimbaits at www.bigjoshyswimbaits.com and see all their products at their expo booth 344.

To Find out about seminar schedule visit each days schedule at www.columbusfishingexpo.com


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The Expo does have a great line up with over 60 seminars by professionals and local experts on Bass, Walleye, Crappie, Saugeye, Catfish, and Ice fishing. Plus seminars for Kids. 

Just to mention a few of the speakers at the Expo.

Ish Monroe Bass http://www.ishmonroe.com/
Bryan Thrift FLW Bass Champion http://www.bryanthrift.net/
Bernie Schultz Bass http://www.bernieschultzfishing.com/ 
Pete Gluszek The Bass University http://thebassuniversity.com/ 
Mark Menedez Bass http://markmenendez.com/ 
Fletcher Schryock Bass http://fletchershryock.com/
Mark Brumbaugh Walleye http://www.markbrumbaugh.com/ 
Ross Robertson Walleye http://bigwaterfishing.com/
Russ Bailey Crappie Brushpile Fishing TV show, https://www.facebook.com/BrushPileFishing 
Elmor Heyob Muskie
Troy "Fish Slim" Becker Saugeye

Please check out the seminar schedule for times and speakers at www.columbusfishingexpo.com


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Where is it at? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The Columbus Fishing Expo has contracted the Bass University to attend the Expo. The university will have its own classroom set up at the Expo. 

For more info, cost and times and sign up for The Bass University at the expo, visit www.thebassuniversity.com. This is a separate fee to attend The Bass University. You can sign up the day of the show. 

The University fee does not include the Expo admission fee.

The Expo is giving all Bass University attendees a weekend pass for $12.

When the Bass University instructors are not in their classroom teaching on Saturday and Sunday, the 3 pro's teaching that day will speak at the Expo on the hawg trough for 1/2 hour and answer questions for 15 minutes and then do a meet and great in the Bass University booth for an hour so. 

These expo seminars do not have a additional fee and are part of the 60 plus seminars offered on the 3 stages with the daily admission fee. They are for everyone who attends the expo with daily admission or weekend pass.

Expo tickets are $12 per day at the gate and admits two kids for free with each daily ticket. 

You can visit local ticket outlets and purchase for $10. Visit vendor page for locations on website. www.columbusfishingexpo.com

There is a $20 weekend pass that can be purchased online only.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is the Location and contact info for the Expo.

LAUSCHE BUILDING - THE OHIO EXPO CENTER

717 EAST 17TH AVENUE, COLUMBUS, OH 43211, UNITED STATES

(614) 361-5548 [email protected]


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

http://basseast.com/the-bass-university-is-in-new-jersey-this-weekend/


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's,

Were getting closer everyday and the Expo is filling up quickly with great vendors. 

There will be more tackle at this expo for you to purchase than any shows in the past.

You will find hand poured bass baits, swim-baits, planer boards, walleye blades, large selection of conventional rods, ice fishing gear, musky baits and a lot of fly fishing gear. There will also be a buy-out close out booth and you will never know what he will land and bring to the show.

Our goal is to bring the best speakers + best vendors and 2 kids 17 and under free per paying adult = Great Fun! 

Don't wait in line buy your tickets online and save $2. www.columbusfishingexpo.com

Thanks for your support and please pass on the word about the Expo.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone going? I have an opportunity to volunteer at the Franklin Soil and Water Conservation District table.

http://columbusfishingexpo.com/#location

Edited to add, this is what I get for not looking around before I post on this *G*


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

I think this sounds like a good deal. I can't wait. I wanna here the crappie seminars and fishslims seminars. As many saugeye as he catches a year im sure he can teach me a few things


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep, I plan on going just to see if Big Joshy has any hats for sale!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Yep, I plan on going just to see if Big Joshy has any hats for sale!!


lol well i have a small shipment of some knit hats on the way right now. had a few ballcaps made but they were not up to my standards so still looking for the perfect fishing cap before i get a bunch made. if you want a knit one i will set one aside for you just let me know if you want gray or black.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

is all the big joshy products going to be available like every color and size of craws and swims


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

knockn eyes said:


> is all the big joshy products going to be available like every color and size of craws and swims


yeah basically as long as supplies last. Of course we will have a larger supply of some products over others.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am looking forward to the Expo - This past month has been rough - My whole family has been sick at one point - We are all now sick free and ready to do some fishing.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's,

I am looking forward to my interview on the Outdoor Connection! Thanks Matt! 

Please listen to my interview on The Outdoor Connection, detailing the Columbus Fishing Expo.

Sat. Feb. 7th from 5-6 & 8-9am ET. Hear it on-air 980-AM or stream it here > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some big names gonna be here! I'm excited! I hope this goes well and catches on.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm going to be there Friday and Saturday with the BKFT booth. Stop by and talk Kayak fishing!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Tickets available at the door?

Never mind lol found the info. I kept skimming past it.


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

Get them on groupon and you get two tickets for 12$ instead of 24$ for two at the door...that is if your going with two people. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

deadbetty01 said:


> Get them on groupon and you get two tickets for 12$ instead of 24$ for two at the door...that is if your going with two people.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for coming in clutch! Just purchased it.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Question for you guys. Being the procrastinator I am I waited until today to buy my tickets, is the three day pass only offered online? Or can it be bought elsewhere? I'm worried about buying it online because it says tickets will come in the mail and I'm fairly certain they wouldn't make it in time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree, Dave has the right attitude. I'm coming up there tomorrow with a car load of fishing buddies!

I like the fact that on Friday only if you're 55 or older you get in for half price. $6.00
Woo-Hoo!!! That's me!


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking forward to this, I should be there Sunday. Something to do that day since I am on call and cant make it out on the ice. Looking forward to the Saugeye session as well as stopping by the CAG and OGF booths.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in the building now, everyone is setting up their booths, bunches of lures and boats, and kayaks, etc, etc, etc

It is going to be a fun show


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't wait, is big Joshy gonna have some show prices?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

seang22 said:


> I can't wait, is big Joshy gonna have some show prices?


My baits will be 5 or 6 bucks a pack based on size and type while our supplies last. this is less than our online prices. That price includes sales tax. Hope to see you guys there


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

wallen34 said:


> Question for you guys. Being the procrastinator I am I waited until today to buy my tickets, is the three day pass only offered online? Or can it be bought elsewhere? I'm worried about buying it online because it says tickets will come in the mail and I'm fairly certain they wouldn't make it in time. Thanks in advance.


I hope it is coming via email and not USPS. I bought my ticket Thursday at 6 PM online and am I going Friday to work at the Muskies Inc. booth. I got my Pay Pal receipt right away but I have not received a ticket in my email yet. I paid ten bucks then I see I could have got it for six bucks. Oh well. Are they sending tickets by email?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> My baits will be 5 or 6 bucks a pack based on size and type while our supplies last. this is less than our online prices. That price includes sales tax. Hope to see you guys there


I've been planning on stopping and getting some big Joshys at the show! Can't wait.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah we have the ability to take credit cards. 

the show has not even started yet and I have already met an ogfer That I ice fished alum with several years ago and shared a laugh with and also I got to talk shop with another great bait maker. To me opportunities in central ohio to meet other fishermen in person are very few. I would not miss this show whether I had a booth or not.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> yeah we have the ability to take credit cards.
> 
> 
> 
> the show has not even started yet and I have already met an ogfer That I ice fished alum with several years ago and shared a laugh with and also I got to talk shop with another great bait maker. To me opportunities in central ohio to meet other fishermen in person are very few. I would not miss this show whether I had a booth or not.




Do you think you guys will be swamped?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

jake222 said:


> Do you think you guys will be swamped?


No way to know for sure. Our baits are hand made so we dont have a limitless stock. If things get busy they will run out.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

If you need an excuse to go to the show this weekend, listen to the Podcast of the interview that aired last weekend with CFE and OGF dude David Hoheisel aka 'OhioIce' here > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/podcast-david-hoheisel-columbus-fishing-expo-13232799/


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Heading down this afternoon/evening. Looking forward to it!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> No way to know for sure. Our baits are hand made so we dont have a limitless stock. If things get busy they will run out.


Just stocked up on Big Joshy and met some of the OGF'rs: Lundy, FishSlim, and BigJoshy....a real pleasure meeting you guys. I think i wet my shorts 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

We went Friday very good great bunch of vendors there got some good deals hope they do it again great job guys


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Big Joshy booth was one of the most crowded on Saturday. If you go, eat first or bring your own snack. My fat friend bought 2 cheeseburgers, a water and a bag of chips...$14. Didn't exactly look gourmet. Holy Cow!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

LastShadow said:


> Big Joshy booth was one of the most crowded on Saturday. If you go, eat first or bring your own snack. My fat friend bought 2 cheeseburgers, a water and a bag of chips...$14. Didn't exactly look gourmet. Holy Cow!


Fat friend. lol

Bring cash too, $5 atm charge


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the food update. I was wondering about that today. I'll be going tomorrow. Is there a cost for parking?

Anybody know if we can leave and go get something to eat and then re enter?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cant help but notice my opinion was deleted , guess it didnt align with what the moderators wanted to hear.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

stanimals2 said:


> Cant help but notice my opinion was deleted , guess it didnt align with what the moderators wanted to hear.


say it again then...


----------



## Tadavis (Feb 15, 2015)

I wanna go


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

If you paid online please bring your pay pal recirpt and we will have your tickets at the show.

Also we have been notified that Dave Marciano is snowed in Boston and can not make it to the Expo on Sunday. We are sorry about this but the weather is not cooperating.

His nephew Jay has been here since Friday and will be there on Sunday.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Was there for quite a while yesterday with the family. Had fun but noticed that carp/catfish guys were left out a little. All kinds of fly fishing and bass stuff. Boats and charters were covered.

I did notice that the used lures were a little pricey for me, and a lot of the lures still in the package were ones I'd seen in the clearance bins at various retailors. 

Some pretty cool plastics to be found. Joshies of course, but there were others that I found to be somewhat unique as well.

OOH! Joaisy is working on some swimbaits that look awesome too!

I hope it just keeps growing from here...


----------



## ripalip (Oct 21, 2014)

Had a great time at the Expo with a couple of buddies today. Enjoyed the seminars and conversation. Found a charter for a Canuck fishing/ hunting trip. Overall a great Sunday.


----------

